
Cuba’s sonic attacks show how susceptible our brains are to mass hysteria - fmihaila
https://slate.com/technology/2018/02/cubas-sonic-attacks-show-us-just-how-susceptible-our-brains-are-to-mass-hysteria.html
======
basicplus2
This is NOT symtomatic of sonic effects, it fits perfectly Microwave effects.

